# My first C4D Render



## NoSmokingBandit (May 3, 2011)

I'm learning C4D so i made a short title sequence, nothing fancy.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOvBSLyLvz0[/youtube]


----------



## Ikki (May 3, 2011)

Not bad. I was expecting one of this ones.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (May 3, 2011)

Lol.

I've done a lot of 2d art so i built a lot of the shapes in illustrator and imported them. Extrude, animate, render, done. I originally wanted some volumetric effects like dust in front of the stage lights, but i was too impatient to wait for the render to finish. GI takes way too long!

I'm actually going to try some actual modeling for my next project.


----------



## kiafazool (May 3, 2011)

if by c4d you mean cinema 4d
i have it say its one of the best animation programs i have ever used

very nice animation you have there


----------



## DrOctapu (May 3, 2011)

Very nice. How hard is learning c4d? I animate in 2D once in a while, never tried 3D.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (May 4, 2011)

If you've done 2d a lot its really not difficult to learn C4D, imo. I just started playing around while reading some tutorials at http://cg.tutsplus.com/

All of the animation i've done is all keyframes (idk if there is another way, i'm still learning) so its really easy to set up the scene. Its just kind of annoying because with any kind of fancy lighting it can take several seconds to render a frame, unlike 2d which is done instantly.


----------



## wasim (May 4, 2011)

very nice 
why is it called C4D ??


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (May 4, 2011)

Because 4>3. 








The full name, as mentioned earlier in the thread, is "Cinema 4D" or Cinema 4 Dimensions or whatever. Other 3d apps like 3DSMax are lacking a dimension i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, the "4D" comes from C4D's ability to animate on a timeline. Many 3D apps can do this now, but C4D is better at it for the most part.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (May 10, 2011)

Bump for me making more stuff. I figure i'll just keep posting renders here instead of making new threads.

Anyway, this time i put a bit more detail into the model.







Edit for adding more:
Nothing fancy this time around, just an exercise with lighting and materials.


----------

